# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  حملة الصلاه على محمد وال محمد

## غرام أحباب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمدواللعن الدائم على ظالمي أل محمد 

حملة الصلاه على محمد وأل محمد
لحفظ شيعة أل محمدوعلمائها وبالخصوص السيد
حسن نصر الله
وأن ينصره على أعدائه ويحفظه ربي بعينه
الماتنام 
ملاحظه/ضع عدد الصلوات التي قمت بها

----------


## شواطئ شوق

هذه 200-صلاة محمدية تمت بحمد الله
موفقين على هذه الحملة المباركة 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## غرام أحباب

يعطيك العافيه أختي
وفي ميزان حسناتكـ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد .. هذهـ 100 صلاهـ على محمد وال محمد تمت بحمد الله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد .. هذهـ 100 صلاهـ على محمد وآل محمد تمت بحمد الله 

يسسلمو على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد .. هذهـ 100 صلاهـ على محمد وآل محمد تمت بحمد الله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد .. هذهـ 100 صلاهـ على محمد وآل محمد تمت بحمد الله

----------

